# Sad day



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Well went down to the train club last night we all me there on tusday. There is also a train store in the same building as the club. I know the owner and we where talking last night and he told me that he will be closing the store to move to dallas TX. So that means there will no longer be a ho train store in tulsa ok. And the club is losing a big part of its trafic. I can not right now see anything good coming out of this.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

lears2005 said:


> Well went down to the train club last night we all me there on tusday. There is also a train store in the same building as the club. I know the owner and we where talking last night and he told me that he will be closing the store to move to dallas TX. So that means there will no longer be a ho train store in tulsa ok. And the club is losing a big part of its trafic. I can not right now see anything good coming out of this.



One good thing?......maybe he will have a big moving sale?


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! wait, I don't see how this will effect me but indeed a sad day as I know what its like to hunt for train stores and not get any success....


on the flip side maybe he will have a big yard sale/moving sale or some sort of sale like that for you to move in and buy as much as you can...I know i would be doing that, heck id buy the whole store if i could


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

New Berlin RR said:


> NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! wait, I don't see how this will effect me but indeed a sad day as I know what its like to hunt for train stores and not get any success....
> 
> 
> on the flip side maybe he will have a big yard sale/moving sale or some sort of sale like that for you to move in and buy as much as you can...I know i would be doing that, heck id buy the whole store if i could


I beat you by a second.

Great minds think alike.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

I already looked in to buying the store with all it stock but. But I dont have a 144000.00 dollars laying around to buy the place.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

that does suck...but it brings up the conversation I was having with a manufacturer the other day, that there is less and less hobby shops and railroaders are needing to use shows and internet/mail order more


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

i didn't mean the place its self, i just meant the invintory they got, so you got stuff to resell  you know club items to mess with and the like!


Plus I honestly still love walking into the local mom and pop train store, most times I find something unique that I never seen before or just something "old" that I like and can grab it off the shelf and take it home! unlike mail order or online where I can't get the same feelings of holding it in my hands before purchase and take it home same day and have the thrill of runing it on my track!!! Like this "little" guy, I held it and ran it to see if it worked and once I was happy I took it home...granted my 18 inch curves have to be upgraded to 22" but oh well....


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

That is just for the stock. He rents the building


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Ya me and everyone at the club will have to start ording are stuff on line and at the four train shows we have in oklahoma each year.


----------



## jlong (Jul 3, 2012)

Well that will suck not having a shop next door to feed your layout supplies.

Unless he was picking up the tab on a substancial amount of the club rent, I don't think anything will become of it.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

He was also helping the club witht the rent so at this point we are unsure about what we are going to do


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

oh that is a sad day


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I'll chime in too, indeed a sad day. If selling the stock I take it he's retiring?


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

That's too bad. Unfortunately, I never spent much time there.
Will the club be moving to a new location?

I think the location was the biggest downfall. And the hours were a little weird as well.

I hope something gets started in the Tulsa area. We have absolutely nothing in the way of train stores.


Jody


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

too bad I can't pitch in and help you all by buying some of his stuff....


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

I dont know what the club will be doing. We have been looking at other buildings for about a year or two now but for one reason or another there is allways something wrong. There are a few of us that know the location is not that great. But we can not do a lot about it. at this point in time. I think if we where to move to a better location the club might grow.


----------



## soccercoach (Apr 26, 2012)

The train store rent will be higher in Dallas, prices will go up? Does the Tulsa store have a web site? I live in the NW rocky mts. the nearest hobby shop train store is a 250 mile round trip drive tough in winter. The shop has a huge selection of train stuff, a set of locomotives in the yard or outdoor scale, one Big Boy for over $3,000. But I'm a bit worried, he orders a lot of stuff for me, like buildings. We don't like shopping online either, but the small stores have hard times.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

well I have a local store that I just love to go to when ever possible, I almost all the time (most recient time I think was the exception) walk in with the intent to put money down on what i got in layaway but always seem to walk out with something in hand that wasn't from the layaway pile so to say...and I love the fact that they don't mind swapping things I buy to knuckles for me before I take the train out the store, infact my newest engine (the orange steamer) had the wrong type of knuckle on it and they swapped it to a lower one to ensure it sat proper with all the other train cars so im happy  thats the type of service I love from the small stores, they make you feel at home!!! unlike the big online stores...


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

A sad day indeed. I love heading to my local hobby shops and browsing, occasionally buying, but just admiring what's out there. Of my LHS I love going to Brasseurs (traindoctor online) I'd hate to see them shut down.

Carl


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Just a reminder to all: If you have a local train store, buy the big stuff there, or he won't be around when you need the small stuff.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

flyboy2610 said:


> Just a reminder to all: If you have a local train store, buy the big stuff there, or he won't be around when you need the small stuff.


something i've realized on that respect is that most of them here in new england have gotten greedy. i know of a few selling their items for more that MSRP


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

It may not be the owner of the store getting greedy but the land owner charging more rent for the same space and that is forcing the store owner to charge more for the products just to pay the bills. The owners of the building I work in tried the same thing a couple of years ago. The largest tennant is my store and when they told O'reilly's the rent was going up, and by alot. O'reilly at least had the financial power to tell them that was not going to happen or they would simply move to a new location. Several of the smaller stores were not so lucky and a few of them have been there for 20+ years.

Massey


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Massey said:


> It may not be the owner of the store getting greedy but the land owner charging more rent for the same space and that is forcing the store owner to charge more for the products just to pay the bills. The owners of the building I work in tried the same thing a couple of years ago. The largest tennant is my store and when they told O'reilly's the rent was going up, and by alot. O'reilly at least had the financial power to tell them that was not going to happen or they would simply move to a new location. Several of the smaller stores were not so lucky and a few of them have been there for 20+ years.
> 
> Massey


you make a very good point there but in this case it's him. he wants the money back on vintage stuff he bought 10 years ago that has since far depreciated


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Sad Day Indeed!*

Hey Lears, sorry to hear about your clubs loss and finding a new site. Just a suggestion, have you guys approached the U. of Tulsa about space and incorporating Student activity. My son went to the U of Minnesota and they coordinated their club with two other local clubs and its pretty successful. I could see you guys possibly pulling this off seeing your local. Green Bay had the same trouble with rent gouging and ended up getting a site near St. Norbert college making all parties very happy. Just an idea!:thumbsup: Good Luck:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

